# The Bubble near Perry-Lake Erie



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone think I'm crazy for thinking about taking a kayak out there on a calm day???? Interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

long way about 8 miles from fairport. buy=t at least you will be close to shore the whole way .


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

A group of were fishing last Sunday by the water intake. The waves were 1-3 and not to bad to paddle in. A lot depends on your comfort level. Always wear a good pfd just in case and let someone know your float plan.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Last sat we went to the toledo harbor light which is 5-6 miles off shore. Then sunday we fished the water intake as stated by labtech. Don't fear the lake but give her the respect she deserves. Gear up and be safe!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Sat they canceled the boat tours of the lighthouse because it was to rough. We had a blast in the 3 - 4 footers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I looked on a map and saw a park nearby we might be able to put in. Anyone know of this?


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I looked on a map and saw a park nearby we might be able to put in. Anyone know of this?


Perry residents only.

Wash & wax my boat and truck and you can go with me again.

Yak that far.NUTZ:C


----------

